

A compiler from Go to JavaScript - wspeirs
http://www.gopherjs.org/

======
wspeirs
Pretty interesting idea... and they even have an online playground:
[http://www.gopherjs.org/playground/](http://www.gopherjs.org/playground/)

------
swah
There is discussion elsewhere on this site...

